# Denon 4308CI firmware update?



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a Denon AVR 4308CI receiver that I needed to update the firmware on. I downloaded the instructions and followed it. Started the d/l process and it said that it would take about 75 minutes to do the whole job.

Well, it got the last step before the completion and it said that it would take 5 minutes to complete step 14. It's been stuck on step 14 for 30 minutes. I don't see any activity on the front panel nor any network activity.

I'm almost temped to power cycle it and see what happens but it would just be my luck that it turns into a brick.

Has any one done a f/w update via the network on a Denon receiver?

Update

A little more searching found similar issues and it seems that a power cycle won't hurt at the point that I'm stuck at.

A second attempt at updating the f/w works correctly and I'm good to go.


----------

